# Letter requesting canje of the visa



## markinoshawa (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello everyone

I will be going to the INM office soon to start the canje for my temporary visa. Apparently I require a letter requesting the canje of the visa. This must be in spanish. Since I'm not fluent in spanish nor do I know what they want in the letter, I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can get a copy of this letter.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

markinoshawa said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I will be going to the INM office soon to start the canje for my temporary visa. Apparently I require a letter requesting the canje of the visa. This must be in spanish. Since I'm not fluent in spanish nor do I know what they want in the letter, I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can get a copy of this letter.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Are you outside of Mexico and going to a Mexican Consulate? 
Or, are you in Mexico on a tourist visa, and visiting an INM office? (This is not an allowed method anymore)
Or, are you in Mexico on a visa that requires renewal?

To answer your question, some INM offices have form letters for routine actions. Or you could contact me by Private Message and I could send you the text that I have used. The letters are pretty short and they don't seem to object if there are grammatical errors.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Not all of the INM offices require a letter asking for the canje.
I did not need one in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Here INM does it all for you ....... you just sign and give money


----------



## markinoshawa (Jul 24, 2013)

ExpatEmigre said:


> Not all of the INM offices require a letter asking for the canje.
> I did not need one in Puerto Vallarta.


Thanks. It's the PV office I will be going to.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

markinoshawa said:


> Thanks. It's the PV office I will be going to.


Hey, Mark, I take it you're no longer "in Oshawa". _¡Dichoso!_ (Lucky guy!) As our beautiful Ontario summer is too quickly coming to a close, I can feel the pull of Mexico getting stronger by the day! Enjoy!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

ojosazules11 said:


> Hey, Mark, I take it you're no longer "in Oshawa". _¡Dichoso!_ (Lucky guy!) As our beautiful Ontario summer is too quickly coming to a close, I can feel the pull of Mexico getting stronger by the day! Enjoy!


You must just be anticipating the cold ..... we still have 3-4 more months of heat here


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We had such a strong storm here last night I thought for a moment I was back in South Florida in a hurricane. We have a very large tree in the front of the house, which I only hope I can save. We are lucky it fell away from the house.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

sparks said:


> You must just be anticipating the cold ..... we still have 3-4 more months of heat here


Starting to anticipate the cold, the short days, the ice/snow/slush, the grayness ... 

Mind you, right now we are having beautiful weather in Ontario - everything is green and glorious, great temperatures, and I try to enjoy each second of it. Even in September and October I enjoy the changing of the leaves, the crisp fall days. Then November arrives, grey, dreary and wet... That's when I again ask myself how long I'm going to last in these Northern winters. Already planning my upcoming winter forays to Mexico! I'm going to be a _madrina_ to a _quinceañera_ in February in Tepoztlan, so less than 6 months to go!

(Sorry, Mark, I'm not deliberately trying to derail your thread. Hopefully you've already garnered the required info.)


----------



## markinoshawa (Jul 24, 2013)

ojosazules11 said:


> Starting to anticipate the cold, the short days, the ice/snow/slush, the grayness ...
> 
> Mind you, right now we are having beautiful weather in Ontario - everything is green and glorious, great temperatures, and I try to enjoy each second of it. Even in September and October I enjoy the changing of the leaves, the crisp fall days. Then November arrives, grey, dreary and wet... That's when I again ask myself how long I'm going to last in these Northern winters. Already planning my upcoming winter forays to Mexico! I'm going to be a _madrina_ to a _quinceañera_ in February in Tepoztlan, so less than 6 months to go!
> 
> (Sorry, Mark, I'm not deliberately trying to derail your thread. Hopefully you've already garnered the required info.)


No problem. I have the info I need. Still in Ontario but off to PV in a month.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

markinoshawa said:


> Thanks. It's the PV office I will be going to.


A few tips:

Double park if you're driving yourself. It felt sooooo odd to me to do so, but that's what you need to do. There's not a whole lot of parking at the PV INM office. The security guards will tell you if you're parking somewhere you shouldn't (like when I tried to park in the director's spot). They're VERY friendly and helpful. If someone is leaving, they somehow know who parked where & will come in & get you to move so folks can leave if you've blocked them. If you can't bring yourself to double-park, just a little bit south on Mex 200/Fco Medina Ascencio is a Soriana (it will be on your right if you're heading south) & you can park there.

When you go in the door, sort of directly in front of you/in the left hand corner will be a small desk. The lady sitting there is Norma. She is a freaking godsend who has the patience of Job! She's amazing. I seriously want to take her cookies or treats all the time. She speaks English (not all of the ladies at the ventanillas do--or at least they don't all like you to know that they do). She's incredibly helpful. Norma will guide you through what you need to do. She'll look at your sheaf of papers. She'll give you a piece of paper that you take to any bank (the Peninsula Mall to the south on 200 has a few & is close) to pay for the resident permit fee. 

Try to go early enough in the day (they close at 1) so that you can get your paper, go to the bank, and bring the receipt back all in the same day. It just works better that way. Remember to bring your original receipt and TWO COPIES. If you forget to make the copies, like I did, you can run over to the Soriana & have copies made.


----------



## markinoshawa (Jul 24, 2013)

ExpatEmigre said:


> A few tips:
> 
> Double park if you're driving yourself. It felt sooooo odd to me to do so, but that's what you need to do. There's not a whole lot of parking at the PV INM office. The security guards will tell you if you're parking somewhere you shouldn't (like when I tried to park in the director's spot). They're VERY friendly and helpful. If someone is leaving, they somehow know who parked where & will come in & get you to move so folks can leave if you've blocked them. If you can't bring yourself to double-park, just a little bit south on Mex 200/Fco Medina Ascencio is a Soriana (it will be on your right if you're heading south) & you can park there.
> 
> ...


Hi ExpatEmigre,

Thanks. You are a bundle of information. 

I have been to the INM office in PV earlier this year. I have spoken to Norma. She is great, no question about it. 

I am working on some other questions I would like to ask you. Since you have been to the PV office, I would like to be prepared for my visit there on or about October 5th. I understand that each office operates by their own set of rules.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

markinoshawa said:


> Hi ExpatEmigre,
> 
> Thanks. You are a bundle of information.
> 
> ...


Yes, each office interprets things slightly differently (the differences don't seem to be quite as drastic as the varying interpretations of the laws & regulations one encounters with Mexican consular offices, though).

Feel free to send me a PM if you have any specific questions I can answer. I did the canje, plus I went back to get my CURP, and I need to go update my address soon. I want to do that before all the Americans & Canadians return--just in the interest of beating the crowds. While I'm anything BUT an expert, I have a little experience there & I'm happy to help if I can.


----------

